# Uk sales



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Well off to uk for couple of days . Have I missed the sales?


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

bat said:


> Well off to uk for couple of days . Have I missed the sales?


Yes, you might have, talking to my wife last night, who flew back to the UK last week, she had been shopping for the last couple of days, and she felt she had missed the the sales, most of the sales were coming to an end and the selection of stuff on sale was well picked over.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes you have they started before Christmas! but then again what does it matter really clothes in the U.K are far cheaper and superior quality to anything you find here.. but Asda has Wii games on sale. Boots still have their 3 for 2 so you can stock up on good reasonable priced cosmetics
And of course all the christmas decorations cards etc will be for next to nothing... strange how they dont do that in other countries, when I was in Spain last month I saw Halloween costumes etc still at full price!
Would you like me to carry your bags?.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you have they started before Christmas! but then again what does it matter really clothes in the U.K are far cheaper and superior quality to anything you find here.. but Asda has Wii games on sale. Boots still have their 3 for 2 so you can stock up on good reasonable priced cosmetics
> And of course all the christmas decorations cards etc will be for next to nothing... strange how they dont do that in other countries, when I was in Spain last month I saw Halloween costumes etc still at full price!
> Would you like me to carry your bags?.


Well my 2 daughters are coming along to carry them, the problem is by the time they have there stuff I'll be lucky to get 1 hand luggage. If sales at an end not going to buy extra luggage. Christmas decorations still up , still looking good.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

bat said:


> Well my 2 daughters are coming along to carry them, the problem is by the time they have there stuff I'll be lucky to get 1 hand luggage. If sales at an end not going to buy extra luggage. Christmas decorations still up , still looking good.


My wife is positioning back and is allowed 3 bags up to 23kg each, I'm pleased she is telling me the sales are over!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> My wife is positioning back and is allowed 3 bags up to 23kg each, I'm pleased she is telling me the sales are over!!!


3BAGS 23KG EACH OH MY GOODNESS. if I had that much would I trust my self to go?


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

bat said:


> 3BAGS 23KG EACH OH MY GOODNESS. if I had that much would I trust my self to go?


The novelty isn't as great for her as she is in UK at least twice a month.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I mentioned a shop that I frequent that has sales and it's been removed, win some lose some I suppose

More for me to go towards my 22kg x 3 bags excess baggage I suppose, I will be the most popular man in Sharm


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well I mentioned a shop that I frequent that has sales and it's been removed, win some lose some I suppose
> 
> More for me to go towards my 22kg x 3 bags excess baggage I suppose, I will be the most popular man in Sharm


Don't worry arrive at 10.30 in shops by 12 my family know the routine if they want to see me they have to come with me.in new York one year my sister inlaw and I got stuck after closing in the basement of very famous dept store. What a laugh, since then she refuses to shop with me. And my brother dropped me at supermarket before work and when he finished 8 hours later he had to come drag me out and I'd still not finished!! My kids refuse to come with me as I ohh and ahh at all I see like a 2 yr old.


----------

